# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  «2 աստղ» Հ1-ի եթերում

## cool_aper

Xndrum em nayev thoghnel karciqner

*Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
**Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։
*

----------


## PygmaliOn

Սիրուշոյին, ինչո՞ւ, որովհետև լավն է էլի :Love:   :Think:

----------


## Հենո

5 = 4  :Think:  
2 = 1  :Think:

----------


## Նյուզ Ամ

Լավագույն Դավիթ Հակոբյան եւ  Աիդա Սարգսյանն զույգն էր: Աիդա Սարգսյանը լավ երգում էր, մարքսիստն էլ՝ լավ շարժումներ էր անում: Էս Երկու Աստղից հետո ամենայն անկեղծությամբ որոշել եմ ընտրություններին Հայաստանի Մարքսիստական կուսակցությանը ընտրել: Նա լավ խորհրդարանական կլինի: Երկու աստղում ամենայուրօինակ ելույթն էլ Շպռօտի եւ մպ3 Արամի ելույթն էր: Կարծում եմ՝ նրանք են հաղթելու:

----------


## cool_aper

> *Մոդերատորական:* *Ծանոթացեք ակումբի օրենսդրությանը։ Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
> **Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա** կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, * *Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման : Կամ էլ օգտվեք Փոխարկիչից։
> *


Շնորհակալություն...ոչ  մի դժվարություն չունեմ հայերենի հետ կապված ..ուղակի լատինատառ  սիրում եմ աշխատել ... այսուհետ կգրեմ միմիայն հայերեն

----------


## Mari

Ընդհանուր  առմամբ  դուրս  եկավ: Դե  Շպռօտն  ու  մպ3  Արամը  ամենաինքնատիպն  էին:  Ես  էլ  եմ  կարծում  որ  իրանք  են  հաղթելու…տեսնես  հաջորդ  անգամ  ինչ  կերպարով ելույթ  կունենան: :Think:   Ամեն  դեպքում  հետաքրքիր  կլինի

----------


## shark_baby_girl

:Tongue:  Հա իրոք շատ ինքնատիպ էր Շպրոտի և Mp3 Արամի դուետը:Իրենից առանձնապես բան չէր ներկայացնում,բայց որ շատ համարձակ կատարում էր դա գովելի է:Եվ Նունե Եսայանի և Ավոյի դուետն էր լավը,մի տեսակ զգացմունքային կատարում էր,շատ լավն էր: :Hands Up:

----------


## PygmaliOn

Խոսքը հաղթելու մասին է, թե համակրելու :Wink:

----------


## Հենո

Մի հատ ուշադրություն դարձրեք արդյունքներին սխալա հաշվվում:  :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Ծով

Լավ նախագիծ է, իսկ նկարահանումներն անչափ ուրախ են, թեպետ հայերն ամեն տեղ հայավարի են :LOL:  
Ես շատ եմ ուզում Նունեն ու Ավոն հաղթեն, իսկ ֆելոն թող ինձանից չնեղանա…
Համել  մինչև մյուս ուրբաթ դուք նայեք, ես արդեն երեք զույգ գիտեմ դուրս եկած :Tongue:

----------


## cool_aper

> Մի հատ ուշադրություն դարձրեք արդյունքներին սխալա հաշվվում:


Չնայած ես եմ բացել Poll-ը , բայց մոդեռատրական հնարավորություններ չունեմ , որ ուղղեմ ՜՜

----------


## Անժելիկա

*Կարծում եմ ամենահատաքրքիր ու ինքնատիպ զույգը Շպռոտն ու mp3 Արամն էին,Սիրուշոն ու Ավետն էլ վատը չէին,բայց ես Շպռոտին ու Արամին;*

----------


## AMzone

Կարեն Գիլոյան և Անի Քրիստի

----------


## Արամ

Նախապես ասեմ կքվերակեմ բոլորի օգտին, կամ չեմ մասնակցի քանի որ...ՀԱՅԵՐԸ ՊԼԵՉ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ ՌՈՒՍՆԵՐԻՑ և ԱՆՄԱԿԱՐԴԱԿ

----------


## Ծով

> Կարեն Գիլոյան և Անի Քրիստի


ցավակցում եմ ուրեմն :Tongue: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց



> Նախապես ասեմ կքվերակեմ բոլորի օգտին, կամ չեմ մասնակցի քանի որ...ՀԱՅԵՐԸ ՊԼԵՉ ԵՆ ԱՐԵԼ ՌՈՒՍՆԵՐԻՑ և ԱՆՄԱԿԱՐԴԱԿ


Պլեչ չեն արել…
դա ֆորմատ է, որը հայերը գնել են ռուսներից… :Tongue:  
շատ տարածված, բնական բան հեռուստաաշխարհում…
 :Wink:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Եթե լիներ «բոլորին դեմ» տարբերակը, ես մեծ հաճույքով այն կքվեարկեի քանի որ գտնում եմ, որ սա կատարյալ անհեթեթություն է և հստակ երևում է, որ մեր «աստղերը» ուրիշ բան ու գործ չունեն: Բայց ի՞նչ արած, երգիչները էլ ուրիշ կերպ չեն կարողանում իրենց ունկնդիրների երկրպագությունը պահպանել:

----------


## Ծով

ընդամենը շոու… :Smile:  ժամանցային-երաժշտական հաղորդում…
ու հաստատ մեծ լսարան կունենա…մասնակիցներից ոմանք միգուցե այդպես երգել սովորեն :LOL:  
հաջորդ թողարկումները հետաքրքիր են լինելու… :Smile:

----------


## AMzone

> մեր «աստղերը»


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:  
ուղակի խնդալս գալիսա էտ աստղեր բառի վրա,
հիմա ով որ 1 կլիպ հանումա աստղա դառնում, կապ չունի ինչա երգում   :LOL:  
ուղակի խնդալս գալիսա,  օրինակ շպրոտնելա աստղ?   :LOL:  
ինչքամ գիտեմ աստղերը երկնքում են, եթե երկրի վրա էլ կան խնդրում եմ անունները գրեք էլի:



> Նարա և Աշոտ Ղազարյան


պարզվումա, Նարա  անունով աստղ ել կա բայց ես խաբար չեմ, երևի երկրաբանության դասերին լավ չեմ նստել,   :LOL:

----------


## Ծով

Հազար անգամ լսել ենք…ու գիտենք, որ աստղերը երկնքում են լինում… :Wink:  
կան չէ՞ բացառիկ տաղանդներ,որոնց կարելի է աստղ կոչել…
բան չունեմ ասելու…այս ցուցակում բացառված է…
 :Shok:  
…իսկ երկնակամարում որոշ աստղեր  նույնիսկ իրենց տերերն ունեն :LOL:  բիզնես…ուղիղ անձնագրային կապ երկնքի հետ երկրից…

----------


## cool_aper

> Պլեչ չեն արել…
> դա ֆորմատ է, որը հայերը գնել են ռուսներից… 
> շատ տարածված, բնական բան հեռուստաաշխարհում…


Ռուսներից չէ .. Շվեդական պռոեկտա եթե չեմ սխալվում ռուսներն էլ իրենց հերթին էին գնել …

----------


## AMzone

Հա դե հիմա,  ձեր համար մեկ չի Շվեդականա թե Ռուսականա, կարևորը նորմալ մակարդակով կազմակերպեն, բայց դե վոնցվոր չի ստացվում, մանավանդ որ հաղորդավարուհին Շուշաննա,  հեչ հումոր չունի է, բայց Հրանտը լավ հաղորդավարա,

----------


## Արամ

Այ ճիշտ ա. հիշում եք որ ասին դու ես հաղթելու սենց արեց "վաու................." Տիպա ետովո, Իրանդ դրելա զարգացած գուպկայի տեղ, բայց չի հասկանում, որ տանձիկը գուպկա չի դառնա....

----------


## AMzone

> Այ ճիշտ ա. հիշում եք որ ասին դու ես հաղթելու սենց արեց "վաու................." Տիպա ետովո, Իրանդ դրելա զարգացած գուպկայի տեղ, բայց չի հասկանում, որ տանձիկը գուպկա չի դառնա....


Windows -ջան, արի ոչ մեկին մի վիրավորի, դու քո մեջ քո կարծիքը կազմի բայց մի արտահայտվի: 

Այսօրվա 


> Կարեն Գիլոյան և Անի Քրիստի


 դուետը շատ դուրս եկավ,  :Hands Up:   բայց ժուրին արդարացի չէր, երևի դա նրանիցա որ նրանք առաջինը բեմ դուրս եկան: 




> Նարա և Աշոտ Ղազարյան


  դուրս չէին գալիս, բայց ոնց երևաց, լավ ծանոթներ ունեին,  :Bad:  




> Էմմի և Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյան


լավնեին, Ֆելիքսին հալալա  :Hands Up:  




> MP3 Արամ և Շպռօտ


 հավայի ելույթեր  :Angry2:  




> Դավիթ Հակոբյան և Աիդա Սարգսյան


 չէ դիրքերը զիճելա մաքսիստը, հետնել արիթից օգտվումա եթերով իրանա գովազդում  :Wink:  




> Նունե Եսայան և Ավո Խալաթյան


 եսիմ  :Xeloq:  




> Ավետ Բարսեղյան և Սիրուշո


 վատը չէր, բայց Անին ու Կարենը ավելի լավնեին, չնայած, որ ժյուրին իրանց մոտիկ ծանոթը չէր  :Think:  




> Խորեն Լևոնյան և Արմինկա


 ինձ թվումա Արմինկան ավելորդ էր, բայց կարաինք Խորեն Լևոնյան ասեինք hayastan.com  ի տեղը akumb.am  ասեր.  :LOL:  




> Արսեն Սաֆարյան և Սոֆի Դևոյան


 մոռացա թե ինչ էին երգում, եթե տպավորիչ լիներ երևի կհիշեի




> Ալլա Լևոնյան և Հովհաննես Բաբախանյան


 էս հաղորդումը իրանց տեղը չէր իմ կարծիքով.

----------


## Gohar

> Կարեն Գիլոյան և Անի Քրիստի


Ինչ լավ է, որ ինձ հետ համամիտ մարդիկ կան:  :Smile:  
Իրենց առաջին ելույթը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Երկրորդն էլ ավելի:  :Smile:  Հետագա փուլերի ընթացքում սրտանց կուզենամ, որ իրենք առաջին տեղում լինեն: 
Մնացած զույգերն էլ վատը չեն, ամեն մեկը յուրովի լավն է: Բայց դե Անիենք ուրիշ են:  Չգիտեմ …  այդ աղջկան մի տեսակ շատ եմ հավանում,  ունի և՛ լավ ձայն, և ՛ կիրթ բեմական խոսք, համ էլ սիրունիկ է:   :Smile:

----------


## Lilushik

Շատ լավ նախագիծ է  :Hands Up:  ... Անգամ զարմանում եմ, թե հայերը ինչպես են կարողացել այդ  գեղեցիկ տաղավարը սարքել (մեզնից չէ  :Rolleyes:  ) ամեն ինչ շատ լավ է, միայն մի բանը այն չէ ... Շուշանը չպետք է վարեր այդ հաղորդումը ,առավել ևս ,երբ զուգընկերը  Հրանտն է ,քանի որ Հրանտի ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ հումորների կոխքին  բոլորովին լսելի չէին Շուշանի «Վաու՜-ները»  :Bad:   մանավանդ, երբ դրանք այդքան էլ անկեղծ չէին ... Մի բան էլ դուրս չեկավ կարծում եմ գնահատականների առումով ժյուրին այդքան էլ օբյեկտիվ չէ...Դե դեռ սկիզբն է չշտապենք քննադատել նրանց և սպասենք հետագա ընթացքին…  :Smile:

----------


## AMzone

> Ինչ լավ է, որ ինձ հետ համամիտ մարդիկ կան:  
> Իրենց առաջին ելույթը ինձ շատ դուր եկավ: Երկրորդն էլ ավելի:  Հետագա փուլերի ընթացքում սրտանց կուզենամ, որ իրենք առաջին տեղում լինեն: 
> Մնացած զույգերն էլ վատը չեն, ամեն մեկը յուրովի լավն է: Բայց դե Անիենք ուրիշ են: Չգիտեմ … այդ աղջկան մի տեսակ շատ եմ հավանում, ունի և՛ լավ ձայն, և ՛ կիրթ բեմական խոսք, համ էլ սիրունիկ է:


Իրանք են հաղթելու, շատ լավնեն է, համ Կարեննա հավեսով, համել Անին, ու տարբերությունը Անիյի էնա, որ ինքը իրան աստղ չի դասում, իրան չի դնում Ջենիֆեր լոպեսի տեղը, որը որ անում են մեր միյուս երգչուհիները, շատ հասարակ ա .   հենց դրանովել լավնա....      իսկ  ժյուրին ինչքամ կարումա կողմնապահությունա անում,...   պտի փոխել ժյուրիյի կազմը:

----------


## teleport

> ցավակցում եմ ուրեմն
> 
> Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
> 
> Պլեչ չեն արել…
> դա ֆորմատ է, որը հայերը գնել են ռուսներից… 
> շատ տարածված, բնական բան հեռուստաաշխարհում…


Բնական պլեչ հեռուստաաշխարհում…

----------


## TigranM

Նախագիծը ընդանհրապես վատը չի:  Համենայն դեպս նոր խոսքա մեր եթերում, ու Հ1-ի մինչ այժմ կատարած լավագույն նախագծերից: Բայց մի տեսակ copy-paste-ի հոտ շատա գալիս: Հաղորդավարների ոճից բռնած քաղաքական գործիչի ձևական մասնակցությունից վերջացրած: Ես վերջին հաղորդման ժամանակ չհասկացա թե հավաքարարներին իչի ցույց տվեցին, զգացվում էր որ ետ մարդիք մի քիչ լավ չէին զգում իրանց ու շփոթված էին… Համենայն դեպս սիրուն չէր նայվում, իրանք իրանց համար առոք փառոք նստել էին ու նայում էին, թե ետ մարդիք ոնց են աշխատում ու կողքից էլ անիմաստ հարցեր էին տալիս: Ժուրիի գնահատման սկզբունքն էլ ինձ անհասկանալի մնաց, միգուցե ճաշակի հարցա դրա համար: Ընդհանուր առմամբ գրեթե բոլոր զույգերն էլ լավն են :Hands Up:  :

----------


## Ծով

> Բնական պլեչ հեռուստաաշխարհում…


Բնական պլեչ էլ ա լինում…
բայց սա դա չի…
Մի բան էլ…նոր հեծանիվներ ո՛չ արտասահմանյան, ոչ էլ հայկական շոու բիզնեսում մի սպասեք…
Ֆորմատ գնելը բիզնեսի ձև է…իսկ բիզնեսմենները/ եթե անգամ նրանք թվացյալ աստղեր են/ միշտ էլ կրկնելու են իրար…

----------


## AMzone

> Ես վերջին հաղորդման ժամանակ չհասկացա թե հավաքարարներին իչի ցույց տվեցին, զգացվում էր որ ետ մարդիք մի քիչ լավ չէին զգում իրանց ու շփոթված էին… Համենայն դեպս սիրուն չէր նայվում, իրանք իրանց համար առոք փառոք նստել էին ու նայում էին, թե ետ մարդիք ոնց են աշխատում ու կողքից էլ անիմաստ հարցեր էին տալիս:


Հա ետ պահը լրից անիմաստ էր, ու ոչ այդքան սիրուն տեսարան, մանավանդ Շուշանի հարցերը, սիրուն չէրրրրրրրրր...

----------


## cool_aper

Հ1-ի «Երկու աստղ» նոր հաղորդաշարը վերջապես մի քիչ փոփոխություն մտցրեց հայկական երգ ու շոուի գորշ ու միապաղաղ արտադրաշարի մեջ` ցույց տալով, որ պետք չի հասնել Թաիթի, մեզ այստեղ էլ կարող են այդքան վատ չկերակրել:

Եվ խնդիրը ոչ թե նախագծերի կրկնօրինակումն է, տվյալ դեպքում՝ ռուսականի, այլ պարզապես լավ երգերով լավ շոու ստեղծելու ստեղծագործական ունակությունն ու ազատությունը, որի առաջին փորձը կարծես արվում է: Իհարկե, նախագծի հռչակած համագործակցությունը հայտնի գործիչների եւ երգիչների միջեւ գլուխ չի եկել, քանի որ մարքսիստ Դավիթ Հակոբյանից բացի, որը, հավանաբար, քաղաքական քարոզչության սուղ հնարավորությունների պատճառով էր նման առիթը օգտագործում, մնացածը նույն արտիստական «տուսովկայի» անդամներն են: Ուղղակի այս անգամ այդ «տուսովկան» փորձում էր հաղթահարել միայն իր ներսում, միայն իրեն ուղղված ու ինքն իրենով ապրելու՝ մեջքով դեպի հանդիսատեսը կանգնած ինքնաբավ կեցվածքը: Երեւի իրենք էլ են արդեն հասկանում, որ աստղաբուծական այլ ծրագրերի առատանալը լուրջ մրցակցություն է, որին հնարավոր չէ դիմակայել՝ ապավինելով միայն երաժշտական աշխարհում իրենց ունեցած մենաշնորհային արտոնյալ կարգավիճակին: Իհարկե, աստղերի մեջ դեռ գործում է «ես՝ քեզ, դու՝ ինձ», իրարով, ախպերության սկզբունքը, երբ մրցույթներում աշխատում են կիրառել «կարեւորը մասնակցությունն է, ոչ թե հաղթելը»՝ մրցույթի բուն իմաստն ու հավեսը հեչ անող կարգախոսը: Դեռ շարունակվում է իրար մեջ մրցակից ու հակառակորդ միթոմ չտեսնելու, իրար հավասար գովելու ու իրար զիջելու վեհանձն ու բարեհոգի կեցվածքը, պիոներական անձնուրացությունն ու կոլեկտիվին նվիրվածությունը, մինչդեռ ավելի հետաքրքիր կլիներ մրցութային պայքարը սրելու, նույնիսկ չափազանցնելու, հակադրություններ ու կոնֆլիկտ, ինտրիգ ու անսպասելի հանգուցալուծում ստեղծելու ձեւով հանդիսատեսին գրավել: Քանի որ ոչ մեկին, հանկարծ ու, չնեղացնելու, գնահատականների լղոզած հավասարակշռություն պահպանելու նախատրամադրվածությամբ չեն շոուն տեսարժան դարձնում, այլ՝ հենց իրական մրցակցությամբ: Օրինակ, պարտվելուց հետո ժյուրիի ու աստղերի հետ Ալլա Լեւոնյանի ջերմագին պաչուպռոշտին ավելորդ քաղցրացնում էր առանց այդ էլ միշտ շարբաթային հայկական երաժշտական մթնոլորտը: Ալլան լավ երգեց, ու բնական կլիներ, որ դուրս մնալու համար տխրեր, ինչպես որ սպասվածից ցածր միավորներ ստացած Շպռօտն ու Արամն էին տխրել: Արժանապատիվ ու բարեհոգաբար հեռանալու ճիգից շատ ավելի սրտառուչ են մարդկային բնական հույզերը՝ հատկապես մեր եթերում, ուր իշխում են կեղծ խոսքն ու պոզան: 

Առհասարակ եթերից հայ երգիչների վեհանձնության ու բարձրահոգության ցույցերը վանում են կեղծիքներից կուշտ հանդիսատեսին, մանավանդ որ` կուլիսային բամբասանքների ու նախանձի դրսեւորումները լավ էլ տեսանելի են ու տարածվում են կուլիսներից դուրս: Մարդկանց կգրավեն ու շոուն էլ հետաքրքիր կդարձնեն հենց նրանց չթաքցրած կրքերն ու զգացումների բուռն արտահայտությունը, արցունքների հանկարծակի ժայթքումն ու չզսպված ծիծաղը: Թե չէ՝ օրինավոր ու կարգապահ գերազանցիկների քանոնով գծված շքերթը բեմահարթակին նմանվում է ազգին ու մշակույթին ծառայելու «միշտ պատրաստ» պիոներական տողաններին: 

Բարեբախտաբար, այս հաղորդաշարը փորձում է փոքր-ինչ խախտել այդ ստերեոտիպը, երգիչներն էլ տեղ-տեղ փորձում են դուրս գալ իրենց «հրեշտակային» դերից, իսկ հաղորդավարների հումորը, մանավանդ եթե ջանք չթափի այդքան բարեհոգի լինելու, կենդանի շունչ կպարգեւի մեր աստղային «իդեալական» ու ձանձրալի աշխարհին: Օրինակ, Արմինկա եւ Խորեն Լեւոնյան զույգը ստեղծեց հայկական երգարվեստի բեմական կլիշեն շրջանցող դուետ: Խորենը, որ երգում էր ռուսական «Լենինգրադ» խմբի հայտնի երգը, մարմնավորում էր խուլիգանական արտիստիզմ, թատերայնացված խուժանություն: Ռոմանտիկ բունտարությունը ռուսական արվեստի ավանդույթներից է, հիշենք թեկուզ խուլիգան-բանաստեղծ Եսենինին (ակունքներն ավելի հին են եւ ուրիշ տեղ), եւ Հայաստանում էլ սիրված արտիստականության պատկերացում է եղել, բայց վերջին ժամանակներս դուրս էր մղվել մեր մշակութային ընկալումներից՝ տեղը զիջելով «ազգային» արվեստի մտախոհ ու դարդիման տափակությանը, պատանիների ծերունական լրջությանը: Արմինկա-Խորեն զույգի ելույթում սրամիտ էր նաեւ այն, որ երգչուհին բերանը չբացեց, այլ միայն խաղում էր ալկաշաբոմժական ռուս «բլանդինկա»: Եվ չնայած ժյուրիի անդամ Արմեն Ամիրյանի կես-կատակ դասատուական սաստումին, թե հեռուստաստուդիայում չի կարելի ծխել ու խմել, սիգարետով ու արաղի շշով հարբած օրորվող երգչուհու խաղը շատ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր, քան նրա բարձրաշխարհիկ ու գլամուրային տիկնոջ կերպարն իր նախկին տեսահոլովակներում: Որքան էլ այսօրվա հայկական երեսպաշտ բարոյախոսության թիրախ չդառնալու ալիբի նկատվի նրանց կերպարների ռուսական ծագումը, բայց, միեւնույն է, նման իմիջի բեմելը մեր շոուբիզնեսի հարթակ լայնացնում է կերպարային դիապազոնը: Դա հնարավորություն կտա փոփոխել քարացած պատկերացումները, ստեղծել նաեւ հայկական «օրինախախտի» արտիստականություն եւ նոր տեսակի բեմականություն մեր՝ բնապատկերների խաչքարաժայռային ֆոնին ու մոմածաղկաշղարշապատ տաղավարներում տափակ խոհափիլիսոփայություն ու կեղծ-սիրային տրտունջք արտահայտող գորշ երգարվեստի ասպարեզում: 

Ուրիշ զույգեր էլ էին փորձում արդեն համը դուրս եկած ֆոլկլորային պարը փոխարինել բեմական լուծումներով ու հոգեբանական վիճակներով եւ երգը թատերայնությամբ հարստացնել, բայց մինչեւ հիմա ելույթ ունեցածների մեջ ամենաինքնատիպն ու համարձակը Շպռօտ-MP3 Արամ զույգի առաջին կատարումն էր: Շպռօտն, իհարկե, մինչեւ այս զուգերգն էլ չէր ձուլվում մեր աստղերի անդեմ ու դժգույն զանգվածին, քանի որ նրա բեմական չարաճճի կերպարն ու երգերը ինքնատիպ են: Եվ խորոզի մասին նրա երգը իր ու Արամի կատարմամբ՝ սկսած հենց երգից մինչեւ բեմական հագուստն ու պահվածքը, արտիստական անմիջականությունն ու բացությունը, հայկական երգարվեստի ճահիճը նետված քարի ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ: Այս զույգի երկրորդ ելույթի ստացած ավելի ցածր միավորները ցույց տվեցին, որ ժյուրին չի ընկալում կամ գնահատում այն նուրբ իրոնիան եւ պարոդիկ շեշտը, որով մատուցվում էր երգը՝ ասես սովետական էստրադայի դիք-դիք ու խրոխտ արձան-երգչի եւ վարդագույն հագուստով ու կոտոշիկ-մազկալներով շեշտված փափլիկ, քնքուշ ու սենտիմենտալ կանացիության հեգնական նմանակումով: 

Այս ամենը ցույց է տալիս, որ լավ երգի դեպքում մերոնք էլ կարող են լավ երգիչներ լինել, այդ հնարավորությունը տալիս էին ընտրված երգերը, որ հայկական ու ռուսական հայտնի, սիրված երգեր էին: Տափակ տեքստերով անկենդան ու անշունչ այն նոր երգերը, որոնցով լեցուն է մեր շոուբիզնեսը, իսկապես հնարավորություն չեն տալիս երգիչներին երգը դարձնել ունկնդրին հուզող, հիշվող, շրթեշուրթ երգվող բառեր ու քթի տակ դնդնացվող մեղեդի: Դրա համար շատ երգիչներ են ձեռք մեկնում կամ մեր գուսանական, կամ ժողովրդական երգերին, նույնիսկ՝ իրենց փնոված ռաբիսին, քանի որ այդ բոլոր երգերը ուղղակի ավելի լավն են, քան այսօրվա ստեղծվող երգերի մեծամասնությունը: 

Իհարկե, դժվար է մրցակցության հավասար մեկնարկ ու շանսեր պատկերացնել այն դեպքում, երբ, օրինակ, լավ համար ներկայացրած Նառա-Աշոտ Ղազարյան զույգի դեպքում պարզ չէ, թե նրանցից որ մեկն է երգիչը, որը՝ չէ, քանի որ Աշոտն ինքը վաղուց երգում է ու բեմին ու տեսախցիկին վարժված է ավելի, քան երգիչներից շատերը, մինչդեռ մարքսիստական կուսակցության ղեկավար Դավիթ Հակոբյանը, ինչպես ինքը խոստովանեց, նույնիսկ առաջին անգամ էր բարձրախոսը ձեռքն առնում: 

Հաղորդումը դիտած շատ մարդիկ ասում են, որ հաճախ զույգերի ոչ երգիչ կեսը աստղերից ավելի լավ էր երգում, եւ, օրինակ, MP3 Արամը, որի երգչական տաղանդը «32 ակումբ» հաղորդումից արդեն տեսանելի էր, «Երկու աստղի» ամենաաստղն է: Հուսանք, որ նրա «շողարձակումը» առիթ կդառնա ոչ թե նրան էլ աստղային կոնվեյերի եւ մեր շոուբիզնեսի համահարթեցնող անվի տակ գցելու, այլ իսկապես ինքնատիպ արտիստի հայտնության համար: 

Դե ինչ, մեր շոուբիզնեսի սառույցը կարծես ճաքեր է տալիս, եւ եթե հոռետեսներին չափազանցված թվա մեր լավատեսական անդրադարձը, կարող ենք արդարանալ այն ցանկությամբ, որ երբեմն կողմնորոշող խրախուսանքի ջերմությունն ավելի է օգնում այդ սառույցի հալեցմանը, քան այն ժխտական ու մերժողական կեցվածքը, որ նույնպես համահարթեցնում ու լղոզում է ամեն ինչ:

«Ժամանակ Երեւան» օրաթերթ

----------


## Ծով

> Դե ինչ, մեր շոուբիզնեսի սառույցը կարծես ճաքեր է տալիս, եւ եթե հոռետեսներին չափազանցված թվա մեր լավատեսական անդրադարձը, կարող ենք արդարանալ այն ցանկությամբ, որ երբեմն կողմնորոշող խրախուսանքի ջերմությունն ավելի է օգնում այդ սառույցի հալեցմանը, քան այն ժխտական ու մերժողական կեցվածքը, որ նույնպես համահարթեցնում ու լղոզում է ամեն ինչ:
> «Ժամանակ Երեւան» օրաթերթ


Հրաշալի է… :Smile:

----------


## Amaru

Ավոն շատ լավ դերասան ա, երգելն էլ ա լավ ստացվում)) Նունեն որ վերջն ա)))
Խորեն Լևոնյանին շատ եմ սիրում  :Love:   :Blush:  
Էմմին ահավոր էր երգում, գոռում էր պարզապես (ինչպես միշտ) բայց Ֆելոն... լավն ա  :Love:

----------


## Hayrenaser

[QUOTE=Amaru;235457]Ավոն շատ լավ դերասան ա, երգելն էլ ա լավ ստացվում)) Նունեն որ վերջն ա)))


Ես էլ եմ շատ սիրում Նունե-Ավո դուետը… Կարո՞ղ ա իմանաս, եդ համերգի նկարահանումները պրծել են

----------


## liiliana

Շատ եմ սիրում MP3 Արամին և Շպռոտին, ինչպես նաև Սիրուշոյին և Ավետ Բարսեղյանին, շատ հետաքրքիր զույգեր են …բայց երբեմն ժուրիի անդամնենը անարդար են գնահատում այս զույգերին… :Cool:

----------


## AMzone

սախ հեչ, բայց հանկարց կխափնվեք ու ՍՄՍ չուղարկեք:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Էն օրը մի քիչ նայեցի։ Մինչև էդ էլ մի անգամ էի էլի կեսից նայել։ Ինձ Ավետն ու Սիրուշոն շատ դուր եկան երկու անգամն էլ։  :Hands Up:  Եվ լավ երգում են, և լավ շոու են մատուցում, իմ կարծիքով։  :Smile:  

Ըստ իս, այդ հաղորդման մեջ ամենաանհաջող ատրիբուտը Շուշանն է։  :Bad:  Նրան՝ որպես երգչուհու, հարգում եմ, բայց դե եթե մարդը լավ երգչուհի է, դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ նաև լավ հաղորդավար կլինի... Ինքը որպես հաղորդավար ախր հեչ իր տեղում չի։ Նրա անհամ ու անտեղի բացականչությունները, որոնք գուցե իր կարծիքով հումորի վառ դրսևորումներ են, ուղղակի ներվաքանդ են անում մարդու...  :Wacko:  Չգիտեմ, բայց ինքը ինչ ասում է, ոնց որ անկապ, ավելորդ ու անտեղի լինի... Էնպիսի տպավորություն է, որ անընդհատ ուզում է մի ուժեղ բան ասած լինել, բայց իրականում ճիշտ հակառակ արդյունքն է լինում...   :Blush:

----------


## Elya

> Լավագույն Դավիթ Հակոբյան եւ  Աիդա Սարգսյանն զույգն էր: Աիդա Սարգսյանը լավ երգում էր, մարքսիստն էլ՝ լավ շարժումներ էր անում: Էս Երկու Աստղից հետո ամենայն անկեղծությամբ որոշել եմ ընտրություններին Հայաստանի Մարքսիստական կուսակցությանը ընտրել: Նա լավ խորհրդարանական կլինի: Երկու աստղում ամենայուրօինակ ելույթն էլ Շպռօտի եւ մպ3 Արամի ելույթն էր: Կարծում եմ՝ նրա
> նք են հաղթելու:


Kartsum em David Hakobyan@ shat vat er ergum  amenalav@ Emmyin ev Feliksn en ergum.


*Մոդերատորական: Ծանոթացեք ակումբի կանոնադրությանը։Մասնավորապես ֆորումում չեն ողջունվում լատիներեն տառերով հայերեն գրառումները:
Եթե ինչ-որ պատճառով հայերեն մեքենագրելու հետ կապված դժվարություններ կան, ապա կարող եք օգտագործել ֆորումում ներդրված հայերեն մեքենագրման համակարգը, Տրանսլիտի ձևափոխիչը կամ կարդացեք «Ինչպե՞ս գրել հայերեն» թեման:*

----------


## Avo

Ավէլի մանրա մասը  չէք  գրի

----------


## kiki

ես էլ եմ մի քանի անգամ նայել, մեր տանը բոլորը նայում են, ստիպված ես էլ եմ նայում...

ունեցա մի հիասթափություն՝ Գիլոյան...դե ես առանձնապես հիացած չէի իրանով, բայց էս պրոեկտը օգնեց վերջնականապես հիասթափվելուն նրանից...պարզապես տանել չեմ կարողանում երբ այդ տարիքի տղամարդը տենց անհամ ձևով ջրիկանում ու թիթիզանում է...

ամենասիրուն ու ներդաշնակ զույգը Սիրուշոն ու Ավետն են, չնայած Ավետին չեմ սիրում, բայց լավ են նայվում ու սլվում...

ամենաՉներդաշնակ զույգը (բոլոր իմաստներով) Նունեն ու Ավոն են...բայց աչքիս իրենց են հաղթող դարձնելու...

թող ների ինձ մեր հարգարժան Աշոտ Ղազարյանը, բայց իրենց տված բարձր գնահատականները ահավոր կասկածելի են թվում...

ընհանրապես ասած, պրոեկտը լավն է, օրինակ ես, որ Շպռոտին ես իմ երբ եմ վերջին անգամ ասենք տեսել հեռուստացույցով, էս պրոեկտում հետաքրքրությամբ եմ լսում իրեն ու Արամին, չգիտեմ անգամ ինչու ... :Smile:

----------


## Gohar

> ունեցա մի հիասթափություն՝ Գիլոյան..պարզապես տանել չեմ կարողանում երբ այդ տարիքի տղամարդը տենց անհամ ձևով ջրիկանում ու թիթիզանում է...


Ճիշտն ասած հենց սկզբից, այդ զույգը դուրս շատ էր գալիս, բայց հիմա, ոչ: Հատկապես վերջին ելույթից հետո խոսակցությունը ...  :Bad:  



> ամենաՉներդաշնակ զույգը (բոլոր իմաստներով) Նունեն ու Ավոն են...բայց աչքիս իրենց են հաղթող դարձնելու...


Այս կետի հետ հետդ համաձայն չեմ: Այս շաբաթվա դրությամբ, ինձ համար, ամենաներդաշնակ զույգը իրենք են:  :Smile:

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

*MP3 Արամ և Շպռօտ*  :Smile:

----------


## sweet

Ամենալավ զույգ չէի ասի, որովհետեվ եդտեղ Արմինկա կա, բայց ամենալավ Չերգիչը ԽՈՐԵՆՆ է: Շա~տ-շատ եմ սիրում Խորենին:  :Love:   Ամենաառնական, գեղեցիկ ու տպաորիչն է բոլորից:

----------


## sweet

Խորենին շատ էի սիրում հենց սկզբից, իսկ ֆիլմից հետո պարզապես գժվում եմ: Ախր շա~տ լավն ա:  :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
 Բայց ժյուրին իրենց միշտ ցածր է դնում: Ի~նչ լավ է` Արմեն Ամիրյանը դուրս եկավ, Խորենիս շատ էր ցածր դնում, մոռանում էր, որ Արմինկային չպիտի գնահատի, այլ Խորենիս:

----------


## Vive L'Armenie

Սիրուշո և Ավետ   :Blush:  
ախր շա՜տ լավն են է՜  :Love:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Անիմաստ պրոյեկտա, չկա նորարարություն, չկա հետաքրքրություն, չեն ստեղծվում նոր բաներ,Չկա գնահատման  սիմվոլիկ չափանիշներ, ուղղակի շոու դատարկ ժամանց, որոշ չափով հետաքրքրացված  շնորհիվ Հրանտի  :Smile:

----------


## Ծով

Երբ որ նոր էր, մտածում էի պարտաճանաչ կնայեմ…բայց  արդեն ինչքա՜ն ժամանակ ա…ձանձրացա ու էլ չնայեցի… :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

Միանշանակ Սիրւշո և Ավետ....  


P.S. Բայց մենակ Սիրուշոի համար...

----------


## Mari

Այսօր  տեղի  է  ունենալու  եզրափակիչ  համերգը, բնականաբար  հայտնի  է  դառնալու  հաղթող  զույգը:  :Russian: 
Իմ  կարծիքով  *կհաղթացնեն*  Ավոյին  ու  Նունե  Եսայանին :Cray:

----------


## Մանե

MP3 Արամ և Շպռօտ :Hands Up:

----------


## Մանե

Ժող եթե ուզում եք իմանաք ով ա հաղթողը/եթե իհարկե չգիտեք/նայեք  :Sad: 
ստեղ
 :Sad:

----------


## John

> Ժող եթե ուզում եք իմանաք ով ա հաղթողը/եթե իհարկե չգիտեք/նայեք 
> ստեղ


Ինտերնետ չունեմ… գրի ստեղ… բայց ինձ թվումա Նունեն ու Ավոն կլինեն, չնայած ես 
MP3 Արամին և Շպռոտին եմ շատ հավանում…

----------


## Մանե

> Ինտերնետ չունեմ… գրի ստեղ… բայց ինձ թվումա Նունեն ու Ավոն կլինեն, չնայած ես 
> MP3 Արամին և Շպռոտին եմ շատ հավանում…


Չէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէէ, իրանք չեն  :Tongue: 
բայց ես ել եմ ուզում, որ իրանք լինեն

----------


## Ungrateful

Չհասկացա... հմի պտի նայենք ինչքան հաղորդագռւթյւններ են ուղարկում՞

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Միանշանակ Սիրուշո 
Ախր շաաաաաատ եմ սիրում էէէէ...   :Love:

----------


## Մարիաննա

> Ինտերնետ չունեմ… գրի ստեղ… բայց ինձ թվումա Նունեն ու Ավոն կլինեն, չնայած ես 
> MP3 Արամին և Շպռոտին եմ շատ հավանում…


Քանի, որ շատերի մոտ,  ինտերնետի բացակայության պատճառով նշածդ լինկը չի բացվում, ապա, փորձեմ բավարերել ձեր հետաքրքրասիրությունը ու ներկայացնեմ այս պահին եղած ձայների քանակը՝ 

*A. Էմմի + Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյան - 1925
B. Սիրուշո + Ավետ Բարսեղյան - 1188
C. Շպռոտ + MP3 Արամ- 4747
D. Նունե Եսայան + Ավո Խալաթյան - 1306*

----------


## John

> Քանի, որ շատերի մոտ,  ինտերնետի բացակայության պատճառով նշածդ լինկը չի բացվում, ապա, փորձեմ բավարերել ձեր հետաքրքրասիրությունը ու ներկայացնեմ այս պահին եղած ձայների քանակը՝ 
> 
> *A. Էմմի + Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյան - 1925
> B. Սիրուշո + Ավետ Բարսեղյան - 1188
> C. Շպռոտ + MP3 Արամ- 4747
> D. Նունե Եսայան + Ավո Խալաթյան - 1306*


Շնորհակալ եմ  :Smile:  Հույս ունեմ՝ հենց այս պահի առաջատար զույգն էլ կհաղթի  :Smile:

----------


## Cesare

> Շնորհակալ եմ  Հույս ունեմ՝ հենց այս պահի առաջատար զույգն էլ կհաղթի


Իսկ ես ուզում եմ որ կրի Նունեենք որ լավ համբույր տենանք :
Բայց իրանց կոմից չեմ :

----------


## Մանե

Ջաաաաաաաան,ՄՊ3Արամն ու Շպռօտն են կրում,ես գիտեի Սիրուշոյենք են :Blush:  :Smile:

----------


## John

> Իսկ ես ուզում եմ որ կրի Նունեենք որ լավ համբույր տենանք :
> Բայց իրանց կոմից չեմ :


Արա ի՞նչ համբույր… պարապ ես մնացե՞լ… Նունեի ու Ավոյի համբույրը ի՞նչա որ ուզում ես տեղնել… իմ արև քեզ չեմ հասկանում…

----------


## Ungrateful

> *A. Էմմի + Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյան - 1925
> B. Սիրուշո + Ավետ Բարսեղյան - 1188
> C. Շպռոտ + MP3 Արամ- 4747
> D. Նունե Եսայան + Ավո Խալաթյան - 1306*


էէէէ... լավ չի…  :Sad:

----------


## Armen2008

MP3 Արամ և Շպռօտ կհաղթեն երևի, բայց Էմմին և ֆելոն ավելի լավն են, չնայած պետք է ասել որ Էմմիի կատարողականն է շատ բարձր, իսկ մրցույթում գնահատվում են չերգիչները: Այդ պարագայում MP3 Արամը ավելի նախընտրելի է: :Cool:

----------


## _DEATH_

> MP3 Արամ և Շպռօտ կհաղթեն երևի, բայց Էմմին և ֆելոն ավելի լավն են, չնայած պետք է ասել որ Էմմիի կատարողականն է շատ բարձր, իսկ մրցույթում գնահատվում են չերգիչները: Այդ պարագայում MP3 Արամը ավելի նախընտրելի է:


Ճիշտա 21րդ դարում տենցա  :LOL: , ով էլ Մայքլ Ջեքսոնի նմանա ավելի շատա ձայն հավաքում: Մեկա Ֆելոյից սորթ երգիչ ես հլը չէի տեսել, իրա մսին կարելիա նույնը ասել ինչը ասվելա շատ հայտնի ռեփերների մասին 
Մարդը հասկացելա, որ երգի իմաստը պարային տրամադրություն ստեղծելն է, ուրախ և ամենակարևորը հաճելի էմոցիաները: Ինչը չես ասի էտի MP3 Արամի ու Շպռոտիկի մասին  :Bad:

----------


## Ungrateful

Լավ էէէէ... էտ Շպռօտից զզվումեմ,  :Bad: 
ետ նախագծում մենակ Սիրուշոի կողմիցեմ... :Love:

----------


## Malu

Միանշանակ Արամ և Շպռոտ: Նույնիսկ չփորձեք կարծիքս փոխել, մեկ է չեմ փոխի  :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

Շպռօտը
*ՈՉ* երգել գիտի
*ՈՉ* արտաքին ունի (նագլի գեշա)
*ՈՉ*  էլ կարգին անուն ունի (ասումես Շպռօտ լացտ գալիսա)

----------


## Dr. M

Խորենը լավն է ու Արմինկան որ մի քիչ կարողանա երգել, հետաքրքիր զույգ կլինեն  :Cool:   :Wink: 

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
 :Hands Up:  Արամը դեռ աչքի էր ընկնում իր տաղանդով դեռ ուսանող ժամանակ  :Tongue:

----------


## Malu

> Շպռօտը
> *ՈՉ* երգել գիտի
> *ՈՉ* արտաքին ունի (նագլի գեշա)
> *ՈՉ*  էլ կարգին անուն ունի (ասումես Շպռօտ լացտ գալիսա)


Իրենց զույգը ինձ դուր է գալիս իհարկե ոչ Շպռոտի համար…
Չնայած աղջիկ է էլի, շատերից էլ ոչ պակաս է երգում, թեկուզ հենց վերը նշված Արմինկայից  :Bad:

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

> Իրենց զույգը ինձ դուր է գալիս իհարկե ոչ Շպռոտի համար…
> Չնայած աղջիկ է էլի, շատերից էլ ոչ պակաս է երգում, թեկուզ հենց վերը նշված Արմինկայից


Ուղղակի մտքերս ես կարդում: :Hands Up: 

 :Wink:

----------


## Absar21

> MP3 Արամ և Շպռօտ կհաղթեն երևի, բայց Էմմին և ֆելոն ավելի լավն են, չնայած պետք է ասել որ Էմմիի կատարողականն է շատ բարձր, իսկ մրցույթում գնահատվում են չերգիչները: Այդ պարագայում MP3 Արամը ավելի նախընտրելի է:


Էմմի կատարողականի հարցով մի քիչ ծիծաղս եկավ, իսկ այ MP3 Արամը ունի շատ լավ վոկալ տվյալներ և եթե ինքը սկսի մի քիչ ավելի լուրջ վերաբերվել ինքն իրեն ապա մի օր նա իր խոսքը կասի մեր երգարվեստի մեջ:

Ավելացվել է 10 րոպե անց
Խոսում ենք մասնակիցներից, բայց օրինակ ես այդ հաղորդումից հիասթափվեցի Շուշան Պետրոսյանի հենց առաջին նախադասությունից,որը նա իհարկե կմկմալով ու շփոթվելով կարդաց իր բլոկնոտից:

----------


## Ungrateful

Չհասկացա... Հիմա Սիրուշոն ու Ավետը դուրս են մնացել՞

----------


## Մանե

> Չհասկացա... Հիմա Սիրուշոն ու Ավետը դուրս են մնացել՞


Չէ, ուղղակի քվեարկությունը ավարտվել ա և պատկերը հետևյալն է :Tongue: 
Շպռօտ և ՄՊ3 Արամ-*15760*
Սիրուշո և Ավետ Բարսեղյան -*8886*
Էմմի և ֆելո-*7916*
Նունե և Ավո-*4051*
 :Tongue:

----------


## Absar21

> Չէ, ուղղակի քվեարկությունը ավարտվել ա և պատկերը հետևյալն է
> Շպռօտ և ՄՊ3 Արամ-*15760*
> Սիրուշո և Ավետ Բարսեղյան -*8886*
> Էմմի և ֆելո-*7916*
> Նունե և Ավո-*4051*


Առաաջի և երկրորդ տեղերի միջև տարբերությունը համարյա երկու անգամ է և դա իհարկե  MP3 Արամի վաստակն է:

----------


## Մանե

> Առաաջի և երկրորդ տեղերի միջև տարբերությունը համարյա երկու անգամ է և դա իհարկե  MP3 Արամի վաստակն է:


Համամիտ եմ,բայց չենք կարող ժխտել,որ Շպռօտն էլ իրեն այս նախագծում իր լավագույն կողմերով դրսևորեց :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Համամիտ եմ,բայց չենք կարող ժխտել,որ Շպռօտն էլ իրեն այս նախագծում իր լավագույն կողմերով դրսևորեց


Լավ էէէ... Շպռօռտի հետ ցանկացած ուրիշը լիներ հիմա հաստատ եզրափագիչ չեին հասնի...  :Bad:

----------


## Cherry_lady

Արամնի, Ավետին ու Ֆելիքսին եմ շատ հավանում: Հույս ունեմ՝ իրանցից մեկը կհաղթի

----------


## Ungrateful

> Արամնի, Ավետին ու Ֆելիքսին եմ շատ հավանում: Հույս ունեմ՝ իրանցից մեկը կհաղթի


Արամը հաղթեց էլի...  :Sad:

----------


## Absar21

> Լավ էէէ... Շպռօռտի հետ ցանկացած ուրիշը լիներ հիմա հաստատ եզրափագիչ չեին հասնի...


Երևի թե Դու ճիշտ ես:

----------


## A<R<A<K<S

*Շնորհավորում եմ  MP3 Արամին և Շպռօտին*

----------


## Ungrateful

Ես կասեի Շնորհաոր MP3 Արամ...

----------


## Cesare

> Ես կասեի Շնորհաոր MP3 Արամ...


Անկապություն :
Վապշե ետ 2_ի օգտին քվեարկողներին մի հարց 
__ Ինչնա Ձեզ դուր եկել ետ 2_ից, որ դրանց օգտին քվեարկել եք ??

----------


## Ungrateful

> Անկապություն :
> Վապշե ետ 2_ի օգտին քվեարկողներին մի հարց 
> __ Ինչնա Ձեզ դուր եկել ետ 2_ից, որ դրանց օգտին քվեարկել եք ??


Եսելեմ տենց մտածում, Ինչներ ետքան քվեարկողների դուրը եկել՞ :Bad:

----------


## _DEATH_

> Անկապություն :
> Վապշե ետ 2_ի օգտին քվեարկողներին մի հարց 
> __ Ինչնա Ձեզ դուր եկել ետ 2_ից, որ դրանց օգտին քվեարկել եք ??


Էտ հարցի շուրջը երկար մտածել խետք չի  :LOL: 

Երկուսն էլ տարօրինակ են,  Արամը վեջնի կամ  կովկասի գերուհու դերնա խաղում կամ մայքլ ջեքսնի, ճիշտն ասած ես ամեն անգամ չեմ նայում երկու աստղ, բայց երբ նայում եմ էտ արամը աղջկա դերա տանում  :LOL:  ինչպիսիները շատ են հավանվում եվրոպացիների կողմից  :LOL: : Իսկ Շպռոտը ինչ երգ էլ երգի մեկա պտի R&B երգի :Ok: , ու վեջնի պտի ինշքան կարա կարճ շոր հագնի  :LOL:

----------


## Cesare

Ձեր <<պատճառով>> գռազ եմ կրել, մերսի :
Գռազ եկա, որ շպռոտենք են կրելու, 1կգ մառոժնու վրա :

ՇՆՈՐՀԱԿԱԼՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ բոլորին :

----------


## Մանե

> Անկապություն :
> Վապշե ետ 2_ի օգտին քվեարկողներին մի հարց 
> __ Ինչնա Ձեզ դուր եկել ետ 2_ից, որ դրանց օգտին քվեարկել եք ??


Քվեարկողների մեջ չեմ եղել,բայց ասեմ :Tongue: 
Եթե իրանց համեմատես մնացածի հետ,ապա 100%-ով իրանք արժանի էին հաղթանակի,որովհետև իրանց դրսևորեցին բոլոր լավ կողմերով ու անգամ ծիծաղելի կօինի համեմատել սիրուշոյենց կամ նունեյենց հետ( :Bad: )
Մի անգամ ել եմ գրել,որ ինչքան էլ ուզում ա Շպռօտին չսիրենք,համենայնդեպս շատ լավ էր կատարում,Իսկ Արամի մասին խոսք չկա :Tongue: 
Բա չէ,Սիրուշոն :Angry2: 

Հ.գ Պատկերացնում եմ էս գրառումից հետո ինչքան բացասական  rep եմ ստանալու Սիրուշոյին «գովելու» համար :LOL:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Քվեարկողների մեջ չեմ եղել,բայց ասեմ
> Եթե իրանց համեմատես մնացածի հետ,ապա 100%-ով իրանք արժանի էին հաղթանակի,որովհետև իրանց դրսևորեցին բոլոր լավ կողմերով ու անգամ ծիծաղելի կօինի համեմատել սիրուշոյենց կամ նունեյենց հետ()
> Մի անգամ ել եմ գրել,որ ինչքան էլ ուզում ա Շպռօտին չսիրենք,համենայնդեպս շատ լավ էր կատարում,Իսկ Արամի մասին խոսք չկա
> Բա չէ,Սիրուշոն
> 
> Հ.գ Պատկերացնում եմ էս գրառումից հետո ինչքան բացասական  rep եմ ստանալու Սիրուշոյին «գովելու» համար


Սիրուշոն 100 Շպռօտից համ լավա երգում համել գեղեցիկա... համեմատելու բան չի,հասկացանք որ Սիրուշոին համեմատումեն Անի Քրիստիի կամ Եմմիի հետ էտի ճաշակի հարցա, բայց Սիրուշոին Շպռօտի հետ համեմատելը, և ասելը որ Շպռօտը ավելի լավնա դա բացառիկ ԱՆՃԱՇԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԱ: Շպռօտի տեսահոլովակները նայումես լացտ գալիսա, Վոկալ չկա, անճաշակ,անիմաս նկարած տեսահոլովակներ, նույնը կարողեմ ասել նայեվ երգերի մասին,լռիվ տափակ,անլուռջ, ու էլի անիմաստ...  (Անունիցել է երեվում թե ինչ է ինը իրանից ներկայացնում)
իսկ իրանք 2 աստղը կրեցին մենակ Արամի շնորհիվ... իրա կողքը շպռօտը Չեր երևում... Ցանկացած 2 աստղի երգիչներից Արամի հետ երգեր հաստատ իրանքեին կրելու.. Էտ ԱՐԱՄԻ հաղթանակի հետ Շպռօտը կապ չուներ:  :Ok:

----------


## _DEATH_

Ստեղ հարցը սիրուն լինելը կամ լավ երգելը չի է, Սիրուշոն ղայդին աղջիկա, իսկ Շպռոտը ես շատ եմ կասկածում նորմալ աղջիկ լինելու մասին:

Ճիշտն ասած վոկալ կա Շպռոտի երգերում, շատ լավ կարողանումա երգի, բայց երգի բուն իմաստը խախտվածա: Ինձ օրինակ հեչ հաճելի չի, որ մեր հայկակական ավանդական երգերը Շպռոտը երգումա մինի յուբկա հագած: 


Հ.Գ. Սենց որ շարունակվի եվրոխորուրդ էլ կմտնենք, լիքը նոր երգչուհիներ կհայտնվեն ամերիկացիների նման երգող, մի քանի ամսից էլ մարի խուաննա, հետո մի երկու տարուց էլ արդեն երեխաների հոգեբանությունը կխախտվի ու կամաց-կամաց կայլադակվի Հայսատանը:

----------


## Cesare

> Քվեարկողների մեջ չեմ եղել,բայց ասեմ
> Եթե իրանց համեմատես մնացածի հետ,ապա 100%-ով իրանք արժանի էին հաղթանակի,որովհետև իրանց դրսևորեցին բոլոր լավ կողմերով ու անգամ ծիծաղելի կօինի համեմատել սիրուշոյենց կամ նունեյենց հետ()
> Մի անգամ ել եմ գրել,որ ինչքան էլ ուզում ա Շպռօտին չսիրենք,համենայնդեպս շատ լավ էր կատարում,Իսկ Արամի մասին խոսք չկա
> Բա չէ,Սիրուշոն
> 
> Հ.գ Պատկերացնում եմ էս գրառումից հետո ինչքան բացասական rep եմ ստանալու Սիրուշոյին «գովելու» համար


Բացասական rep չե, բայց քո կարծիքը բավականին միօրինակ ու իմ կարծիքով շատ սխալ ա, և դրա համար արժեր բացասական rep տալ  :LOL: : Ես ինքս համակրանք ունեմ Սիրուշոի հանդեպ, որտև ինքը համ կարգին երգչուհի ա համ ել կարգին աղջիկ : իսկ օրինակ Շպռոտը երգելուց հեռու ա : ԱՆՃԱՇԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԱ իմ կարծիքով շատ ճիշտ բնութագիր շպռոտի մասին : 

Հ.Գ. Սիրուշոի ինչը դուրդ չի գալիս ???

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ստեղ հարցը սիրուն լինելը կամ լավ երգելը չի է, Սիրուշոն ղայդին աղջիկա, իսկ Շպռոտը ես շատ եմ կասկածում նորմալ աղջիկ լինելու մասին;


Հալալա աղբեր, ճիշտ բանես գրել...  :Ok:

----------


## Մանե

> Սիրուշոն 100 Շպռօտից համ լավա երգում համել գեղեցիկա... համեմատելու բան չի,հասկացանք որ Սիրուշոին համեմատումեն Անի Քրիստիի կամ Եմմիի հետ էտի ճաշակի հարցա, բայց Սիրուշոին Շպռօտի հետ համեմատելը, և ասելը որ Շպռօտը ավելի լավնա դա բացառիկ ԱՆՃԱՇԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԱ: Շպռօտի տեսահոլովակները նայումես լացտ գալիսա, Վոկալ չկա, անճաշակ,անիմաս նկարած տեսահոլովակներ, նույնը կարողեմ ասել նայեվ երգերի մասին,լռիվ տափակ,անլուռջ, ու էլի անիմաստ...  (Անունիցել է երեվում թե ինչ է ինը իրանից ներկայացնում)
> իսկ իրանք 2 աստղը կրեցին մենակ Արամի շնորհիվ... իրա կողքը շպռօտը Չեր երևում... Ցանկացած 2 աստղի երգիչներից Արամի հետ երգեր հաստատ իրանքեին կրելու.. Էտ ԱՐԱՄԻ հաղթանակի հետ Շպռօտը կապ չուներ:





> Բացասական rep չե, բայց քո կարծիքը բավականին միօրինակ ու իմ կարծիքով շատ սխալ ա, և դրա համար արժեր բացասական rep տալ : Ես ինքս համակրանք ունեմ Սիրուշոի հանդեպ, որտև ինքը համ կարգին երգչուհի ա համ ել կարգին աղջիկ : իսկ օրինակ Շպռոտը երգելուց հեռու ա : ԱՆՃԱՇԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԱ իմ կարծիքով շատ ճիշտ բնութագիր շպռոտի մասին : 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Սիրուշոի ինչը դուրդ չի գալիս ???


Ժողովուուուուուուուուուուրդ( :Shout:  :Shout:  :Shout: ),խնդրում եմ ուշադիր կարդացեք էլի գրածս :Wink: 
Ես կարծեմ չեմ նշել,որ Շպռօտը ավելի սիրուն ա քան Սիրուշոն :Tongue: Ոչ էլ ասել եմ,որ ինքը ընդհանրապես ավելի լավ մարդ,կամ ավելի լավ երգչուհի ա,ուղղակի ասել եմ



> Եթե իրանց համեմատես մնացածի հետ,ապա 100%-ով իրանք արժանի էին հաղթանակի,որովհետև իրանց դրսևորեցին բոլոր լավ կողմերով ու անգամ ծիծաղելի կօինի համեմատել սիրուշոյենց կամ նունեյենց հետ
> Մի անգամ ել եմ գրել,որ ինչքան էլ ուզում ա Շպռօտին չսիրենք,համենայնդեպս շատ լավ էր կատարում,


Մենակ Սիրուշոյի կատարումից ես վատանում էի,որովհետև երգած երգերի կեսը աղավաղեց :Wink: 
Իսկ Շպռօտից ես էլ եմ զզվում,ինչպես նաև Սիրուշոյից :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Մենակ Սիրուշոյի կատարումից ես վատանում էի,որովհետև երգած երգերի կեսը աղավաղեց
> Իսկ Շպռօտից ես էլ եմ զզվում,ինչպես նաև Սիրուշոյից


Դե ետ գաղտնիք չի որ աղջիկների 99 Սիրուշոիս զզվում են, Տղաների 99 էլ սիրում են "այնուամենայնիվ իրա գեզեցկուրյունը չեն ժխտում..." Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա երգերը աղավաղելուն, ասեմ որ տենց բան չկա... կամ լավ չես նայել, կամել "Սլուխ" չունես, այսինքն վոկալից "կուրսի" չես... կարողես 1 երգ օրինակ բերել, որը Սիրուշոն աղավաղելա ես կարուղեմ օրինակ բերել երքեր վորոնք նա ՇԱՏ լավ է երգել, օրինակ՝  Ջեյմս Բռաունի "Mans world" երգը... հետո կհիշեմ էլի... Ընդհակառակը Շպռօտնա իռան տրված երգերը աղավաղում... :Angry2:

----------


## Մանե

> Դե ետ գաղտնիք չի որ աղջիկների 99 Սիրուշոիս զզվում են,


Երևի նախանձում ենք( :LOL: )/համենայնդեպս ես :Shok:  :LOL: /,դրանից ա :Lol2:  :Lol2:  :Lol2: 



> կարողես 1 երգ օրինակ բերել


Shakira-Երգի անունը չեմ հիշում
Էն որ իրան չհաջողված գնչուհու տեղ էր դրել :LOL:

----------


## Մանե

> Ստեղ հարցը սիրուն լինելը կամ լավ երգելը չի է, Սիրուշոն ղայդին աղջիկա, իսկ Շպռոտը ես շատ եմ կասկածում նորմալ աղջիկ լինելու մասին:


Ես էլ :Wink: Բայց չեմ կարծում,որ ստեղ նորմալ կամ աննորմալ լինելն ա գնահատվում :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Shakira-Երգի անունը չեմ հիշում
> Էն որ իրան չհաջողված գնչուհու տեղ էր դրել


Դե հիմա ետ երքի իսկական կատարողը ավելի լավ կերգի... ասենք Շակիրան Սիրուշոի պես կկաողանա Սիրուշոի երգերից երգի.. իհարկե ավելի վատ կերգի, համել օտար լեզույա, ոնց լինի "ակցենտովա" երգում..

----------


## AN3

Վերջապես Հայաստանւմ արդարությունը հաղթեց…Շատ ուրախ եմ,որ Արամն ու Շպռօտը հաղթեցին… :Hands Up:

----------


## Dr. M

Խորենը ինչ լավն աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա  :Love:  
մանավանդ , էսօր թատրոնում կողքս էր նստած  :Love:   վաաաաայ աման , ինչ բոյով էր 
բայց իրա զույգին չեմ սիրում  :Blush:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Այդ ծրագիրն ընդամենը մի քանի անգամ եմ նայել, այն էլ կիսատ-պռատ...  :Sad:  Մի քանի անգամ պատահաբար հենց Սիրուշոյի ու Ավետի կատարումն եմ տեսել, Սիրուշոն, իմ կարծիքով հիանալի էր կատարում, հատկապես "Man's world" երգը։  :Ok:  Ավետն էլ վատ չէր կատարում, ու ընդհանրապես նրանք երկուսն էլ շատ արտիստիկ էին ու հետաքրքիր։ Զույգեր կան, որոնց կատարումները ոչ մի անգամ չի հաջողվել տեսնել...  :Blush:  հետևաբար չեմ կարող կարծիք հայտնել։ Մեկ էլ տպավորվել է Modern Talking-ի "Cherry, cherry lady" երգը Էմմիի ու Ֆելիքսի կատարմամբ, որը բոլորովին չեմ հավանել։  :Bad:  Ֆելիքսի կատարումն ընդհանրապես խայտառակություն էր, իմ կարծիքով (նրա մյուս կատարումները չեմ տեսել, չեմ կարող ընդհանուր կարծիք արտահայտել), Էմմին էլ պակաս անտաղանդ ձևով իրենց չդրսևորեց էդ երգում. անկապ ձևով իրեն ճղում էր մենակ... Ընդհանրապես Էմմիին որպես երգչուհի չեմ հավանում. ինձ համար նա այն բազմաթիվ հայ երգչուհիներից է, որոնցից երգչուհի են ծեփում՝ առանց որակյալ հումքի՝ համապատասխան ստանդարտ կաղապարի մեջ դնելով, հետո կաղապարի մեջից հանում են... ու մի հատ ստանդարտ հայկական աստղիկ է ստացվում՝ երգչուհու ձև ստացած, բայց առանց համապատասխան բովանդակության...  :Think:  Բայց դե մեզ մոտ, ցավոք, հենց այդ ձևն էլ լրիվ բավական է աստղ հռչակվելու համար... 

Շպռոտի ձայնային տվյալների ու կատարման մասին ընդհանուր առմամբ դրական կարծիք ունեմ, իսկ թե ինչպիսին է նրա բարոյական կերպարը, տվյալ դեպքում, կարծում եմ, էական չէ, ուրիշ բան, եթե չեք հավանում նրա երգերը, ձայնը կամ կատարումը, բայց փորձել նսեմացնել նրան որպես երգչուհու՝ որպես օրինակ բերելով նրա նորմալ կամ ոչ նորմալ աղջիկ լինելը (ինչը շատ առումներով կարող է սուբյեկտիվ ու հարաբերական լինել), սխալ ու անհեթեթ եմ համարում։

----------


## Dr. M

Վերջում հաղթեց ընկերությունը և սերը  :Tongue:  (մեկա Խորիկն ա լավը, չնայած էս վերջինը էդքան էլ լավ չերգեց  :Sad:  )
MP3 Արամն էլ ա բժիկ  :Smile:  
ինչ շատ ենք  :Think:

----------


## Vishapakah

> Էմմին էլ պակաս անտաղանդ ձևով իրենց չդրսևորեց էդ երգում. անկապ ձևով իրեն ճղում էր մենակ... Ընդհանրապես Էմմիին որպես երգչուհի չեմ հավանում. ինձ համար նա այն բազմաթիվ հայ երգչուհիներից է, որոնցից երգչուհի են ծեփում՝ առանց որակյալ հումքի՝ համապատասխան ստանդարտ կաղապարի մեջ դնելով, հետո կաղապարի մեջից հանում են... ու մի հատ ստանդարտ հայկական աստղիկ է ստացվում՝ երգչուհու ձև ստացած, բայց առանց համապատասխան բովանդակության...  Բայց դե մեզ մոտ, ցավոք, հենց այդ ձևն էլ լրիվ բավական է աստղ հռչակվելու համար...


Պատկերացրեցի սա հենց ինքը Էմմին կարդար. :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

Նախ ասեմ, որ մի քանի հաղորդում եմ տեսել, այնպես որ կարծիքս կարող է և լիարժեք չլինել:
Սկսեմ Շուշան Պետրոսյանից: Ես նրան հարգում եմ որպես երգչուհի: Լավ ձայնային տվյալներ ունի, կատարողական վարպետությունն էլ տեղն է, երգերն էլ, համենայն դեպս իր ընտրած ոճում լավն են: 
Բայց որպես հաղորդավար ուղղակի խայտառակություն էր: :Bad:  Ուղղակի նյարդեր էին սղոցում նրա տափակ, մեծամիտ ու անհումոր կատակները: Մի խոսքով, ինքն էս հաղորդման գլխավոր թերությունն էր երևի: Շատ տհաճ էր: Հուսով եմ, որ գոնե նրա մտերիմները դա կհասկանան ու համապատասխան խորհուրդներ կտան: Ախր հաղորդավարությունն էլ առանձին մասնագիտություն է ու համապատասխան գիտելիքներ ու վարպետություն է պահանջում:

----------


## Արշակ

Անցնենք առաջ…
Ինչպես մի ժամանակ նշել եմ «Էստրադա» թեմայում, իմ կարծիքով ընդհանրապես հայկական էստրադայի հիմնական թերությունը յուրօրինակության, բազմազանության պակասն է։
Ու կարծում եմ, որ «2 Աստղ» շոուի հիմնական նշանակությունն ու օգուտն էն էր, որ որոշ կատարողներ զգացին, հասկացան, որ իրենք կարող են նաև հետաքրքիր երգել։ Թե չէ միշտ հայկական էստրադային բնորոշ նույն ձանձրալի երգերն են երգում։ 
Օրինակ Սիրուշոն շատ պրոֆեսիոնալ է՝ կատարողական բարձր վարպետություն ունի, բայց սովորաբար ստանդարտ երգեր է երգում։ Իսկ էս հաղորդման ընթացքում ահագին ոգեվորվել էր ու հետաքրքիր էր կատարում։
Ու հենց բազմազանության, գունեղության ու համարձակության առումով էլ, ամենալավն իմ կարծիքով Արամն ու Շպրոտն էին ու ամենաշատն էին արժանի հաղթանակի։ Չնայած Նունե-Ավո և Սիրուշո-Ավետ զույգերն էլ լավն էին։ 
Էմմին ու Ֆելիքսը հասարակ էին, 
Անի Քրիստին շատ ցածր մակարդակի, ֆալշերով էր երգում, ձայնը չէր հերիքում, իսկ Գիլոյանն ապրի, իրան շատ լավ դրսևորեց ու իրանց զույգը Գիլոյանի շնորհիվ այդքան հաջողությունների հասավ։ :Smile: 

Հ. Գ.
Էս բորոր ասածներս բնականաբար իմ անձնական սուբյեկտիվ ու համեստ կարծիքն էր ու մասնակիցներից ոչ մեկին էլ չեմ ուզել վիրավորել։

----------


## Նախարար

SMS-ՆԵՐ ԵՆ «ԼՑՈՆՎԵԼ» 

«Երկու աստղ» հեռուստանախագծի ժամանակ Սիրուշո-Ավետ Բարսեղյան զույգի օգտին մեկ գիշերում ավելի քանի 4000 sms է ուղարկվել: 

Արդեն ավանդույթ է դարձել արտերկրյա հեռուստաընկերությունների տարբեր նախագծերի՝ հայաստանյան որեւէ TV-ում իրականացնելը: Այս անգամ խոսքը Հանրային հեռուստատեսության «Երկու աստղ» մրցութային նախագծի մասին է, որն ավարտվեց օրերս: Նախագծի հաղթողը միանշանակ Շպռօտ-Արամ MP3 զույգն է, որը իսկապես ցուցադրեց բարձրակարգ շոու: Եզրափակիչ անցած 4 զույգերից մյուս 3-ը հետեւյալ դասավորությամբ էին միմյանց հաջորդում՝ Սիրուշո-Ավետ Բարսեղյան, Էմմի- Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյան, Նունե Եսայան-Ավո Խալաթյան: 

Մասնագետների պնդմամբ՝ «Երկու աստղի» «հայտնագործությունը» երգչուհի Արմինկայի պատասխանն էր հաղորդավարուհու հարցին, թե ի՞նչ երեք պայման է անհրաժեշտ աստղ դառնալու համար. «Առաջին պայմանն այն է, որ մարդ մի քիչ երգել իմանա...»: «Հավանաբար՝ Արմինկան սեփական փորձից էր ասում»,- մեզ հետ զրույցում ասաց երաժշտագետներից մեկը, նկատի ունենալով այն, որ Արմինկայի «չերգիչ» գործընկերը՝ դերասան Խորեն Լեւոնյանը, ավելի լավ էր երգում, քան պրոֆեսիոնալ երգչուհին: «Երկու աստղը» ցույց տվեց մեր աստղերի երգչական որակն ու մակարդակը: Շոու-բիզնեսի հայտնի դեմքերից մեկը, որի անունը հասկանալի պատճառով չենք հրապարակում, հայտնեց, որ նախագծի մասնակիցներից միայն երկուսը՝ մարքսիստ Դավիթ Հակոբյանն ու սպորտային մեկնաբան Կարեն Գիլոյանը երաժշտական կրթություն չունեին: Մյուս «չերգիչների» պարագայում, ինչպես նրանց ներկայացնում էին նախագծում, դա այդպես չէր: Ավո Խալաթյանը ժամանակին երաժշտական կամերային թատրոնում կատարել է Քվազիմոդոյի դերերգը՝ ճանաչված մյուզիքլում, դերասան Հովհաննես Բաբախանյանն ավարտել է պետկոնսերվատորիայի վոկալ բաժինը, Ֆելիքս Խաչատրյանն ու Ավետ Բարսեղյանն էլ մինչ Երգի պետական թատրոնում լրագրողի մասնագիտության մեջ հմտանալը, սովորել են նույն թատրոնի երաժշտական բաժնում: Էլ չխոսենք դերասան Աշոտ Ղազարյանի մասին, որի՝ ժամանակին կատարված հայ կոմպոզիտորների (Արամ Սաթյան, Կոնստանտին Պետրոսյան եւ այլն) երգերի ձայնագրությունները գեղխորհրդի կողմից են ընդունվել Հանրային ռադիոյի ֆոնդ: Շատերին վրդովեցրել է նախագծի ընթացքում ժյուրիի փոփոխությունն ու համալրումը անտեղյակներով: Օրինակ, հաղորդավար Գոհար Գասպարյանը անընդհատ շեշտում էր, թե ինքը մասնագետ չէ եւ աստղերը թող ներեն, եթե իր գնահատականը վիրավորի որեւէ մեկին: Ի տարբերություն վերջինիս, նորմալ է ընդունվել «Օտար, ամայի ճամփեքի վրա» հաղորդաշարի հեղինակ Ռաֆայել Հովհաննիսյանի ներկայությունը, եւ հատկապես պրոֆեսիոնալներ՝ երգչուհի Ռաիսա Մկրտչյանի եւ դիրիժոր Կարեն Դուրգարյանի մասնակցությունը ժյուրիի կազմում: Ափսոս, բացակայում էին պրոդյուսերական կենտրոնների ներկայացուցիչները: 

Մի տհաճ երեւույթի մասին էլ մեզ հայտնեց նախագծին մոտ կանգնած մեր աղբյուրը: Բանն այն է, որ «Առավոտը», մինչ sms-ների արդյունքում հաղթողի անունը հրապարակելը, լուր էր տպագրել այն մասին, որ, հավանաբար, հաղթող կճանաչվի Նունե Եսայան-Ավո Խալաթյան զույգը, ինչին կողմ էին նաեւ նախագծի եզրափակիչում հայտնված նրանց գործընկերները: Վերջիններս ուզում էին ականատես լինել այս զույգի հարսանիքին՝ եթերում: Մանավանդ Նունեն հայտարարել էր, որ դա կլինի իրենց հաղթանակի դեպքում: 

«SMS քվեարկությունը ավարտվել է ոչ թե հունիսի 14-ին, ժամը 14-ին, այլ 14.10-ին: Քվեարկությանը կարելի էր հետեւել www.armtv. 

com ինտերնետային կայքում: Հունիսի 13-ին, ժամը 20-ի սահմաններում պատկերը եղել է հետեւյալը. Շպռօտ-MP3 Արամ՝ 12.015 ձայն, Էմմի-Ֆ. Խաչատրյան՝ 6987, Սիրուշո-Ավետ Բարսեղյան՝ 4020, Նունե Եսայան-Ավո Խալաթյան՝ 3200, իսկ ընդամենը մեկ գիշեր հետո՝ ամսի 14-ին, ժամը 12.15-ի դրությամբ, ձայները եղել են համապատասխանաբար՝ 15470, 7729, 8571 եւ 4020: Նույն օրը, 13.45-ի դրությամբ, պատկերը հետեւյալն էր՝ 15727, 7891, 8788 եւ 4047: Իսկ արդեն ժամը 14.10-ին վերջնական արդյունքում ձայները եղել են՝ 15760, 7916, 8886 եւ 4051»,- նկատեց մեր աղբյուրը: Նրա պնդմամբ, ընդամենը մեկ գիշերվա ընթացքում Սիրուշո-Ավետ Բարսեղյան զույգին ուղարկվել է ավելի քան 4000 sms. «ի՞նչ իմաստ ուներ sms-ների նման «նկարչությունը», եթե թիվ «նկարողը» մեկ շաբաթ ժամանակ ուներ իր նախընտրած զույգին անհրաժեշտ ձայներով ապահովելու համար»: Մեր աղբյուրի պնդմամբ, sms-ների նման «լցոնումը» չեն ողջունել Հ1-ի գործադիր տնօրեն Արմեն Արզումանյանն ու ՀՀՌԸԽ նախագահ Ալեքսան Հարությունյանը, իրավացիորեն գտնելով, որ երեւույթը բարոյական չէ նման մեծ հեռուստալսարան ունեցող նախագծի համար: 

Առավոտ օրաթերթ

----------


## Mari

Այսօր  մեկնարկելու  է  2  աստղ  նախագծի  երկրորդ  եթերաշրջանը:

----------


## Moon

Ժողովուրդ էս 3–րդ 2 աստղը կարծես 2–րդ ԱԼՄ–ն լինի։ Ում ասես չեմ բերել լցրել։ ԼՕԼ
անմակարդակություն ա։

----------


## Norton

Էս քվեառկությունը պտի շուտվանից փակված լներ ոնց որ, սաղին քվեարկել եմ թող իրանց լավ զգան  մանավանդ Սիռուշը :LOL:  չնայած էս հաղորդումը իմ տոռմուզնա , ու ամենադաժանը էն ա ,որ ԱԼՄ-ով էլ չի հանրայինովա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժողովուրդ էս 3–րդ 2 աստղը կարծես 2–րդ ԱԼՄ–ն լինի։ Ում ասես չեմ բերել լցրել։ ԼՕԼ
> անմակարդակություն ա։


Ինչի առաջինն ու երկրորդը մակարդակություն էի՞ն :Shok:

----------


## Moon

> Ինչի առաջինն ու երկրորդը մակարդակություն էի՞ն


Դե ես կասեի մենակ առաջինը ինչ որ չափով հետաքրքիր էր։

----------

